# Timer for misting system



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I need a timer that is not very expensive but can do seconds, if anyone knows where I could get one from that would be great


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

hi i have yet to find a timer that does seconds, thats not grossly expensive i mean. I just bought a digital timer from home depot (7.99$)for my misting system, it only goes as low as a minute though.
Charles


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have one of those already. I had the system at 1 minute 3 time a day but it was way too much water and I had to drain the vivs every 5 days. Plus the reservior would empty in 4 days. I idealy would like to have it more than once a day but at 20 or 30 seconds.
For now I guess I'll just keep it at one minute once a day.

Thanks


----------



## frogfool (Jun 3, 2008)

Try mistking.com, they have an excellent cycle timer. You can adjust it anywhere from 5 seconds to 8 hours.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Joshfrogs sell a recycle timer. You set the mist length and off time. I been using one for years.

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_info/1206/adjustable-recycling-timer

chad


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

If you wait a week or two, I will have timers online that are capable of doing 1 sec increments. They will have 8 programmable periods. Digital timers with a rechargable battery. Should be exactly what the doctor ordered and these will be priced somewhere b/w $20-30. These are custom made, exclusive for MistKing.com and take care of the common timer pitfalls. The great thing is that finally it will be possible to mist for 5 sec at 7am and then for 35sec at 9:30 and for 22sec at 2:30pm, etc. Total flexibility ! Repeat cycle timers are great, but the cycles are always identical and they run 24/7, plus the cost is quite high.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

okay, I'm not in a hury so I'll check back in a week or so

Thanks


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

FYI, i bought this Sundial3 timer because the package says accurate to the second. But you cannot program it to the second, so don't be fooled. It's a nice timer though.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if you look around you can likely find a repeat cycle timer for around $65. i have an encore brand and it seems to work great. i had the same problem but happened to have some equipment i dont use that i traded at the hydroponics store so i got the timer for $0 cash. remember YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! if you want a reliable timer that will last a long time go for the fuzzy logic brand. i think they call themselves C.A.P. now. it will run you about $130-150 but again it has a reputation behind it. and a simple digital timer in-line before the repeat cycle will eliminate nighttime mistings. if you are very computer savy there are programmable type that are relatively cheap and accurate.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Marty,

Will your timers be AC powered with the battery as a backup or are the strictly battery powered? 

Dave


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Ridge said:


> Marty,
> 
> Will your timers be AC powered with the battery as a backup or are the strictly battery powered?
> 
> Dave


These will be the plug in type, but will have a re-chargable battery as a backup.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

New timers are here


----------

